# Is he 100% Jack Russell?



## jamie cook (Feb 4, 2019)

I was told my dog was pure jack russell when we bought him but many people comment that he has a long tail and also one of his ears is always up.
Does anyone have any ideas what other breed he could have been mixed with or what breed he might have historically in his genes?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks more or less like a JR, the reason he has a long tail is because it’s not docked, now illegal in the U.K.. JR”s used to be docked.
Others who are more familiar with the breed may be more helpful, it unless he was KC registered you can never know for sure


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say he's a Jack Russell. They do tend to come in all shapes and sizes.

As regards his tail, all Jack Russells are born with full tails. Traditionally, their tails were docked, but that is now illegal.

Although JRs should have pendant ears, you do see the odd one with erect ears, though it isn't desirable.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

He looks very cute whatever he is!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Lucas Green (Apr 4, 2019)

He is a Jack Russell Terrier for sure. I have closely witnessed many JRs in shelters and I'd say it is a JR. BTW, the erected ear has nothing to do with a specific breed as per my observation, it's about a specific time of age. Usually, a pup with age between six weeks to several months may have erected ears. Whatever your dog is just gorgeous. What's his/her name?


----------



## Tanys (May 7, 2019)

He's definitely a Jack Russell and what a cutie!
This condition is called "prick ears". This is usually a permanent condition.
It's seen as a default if you wanted to show your dog.

Mine has it too and I love it! (Her tail is docked, but let's not get there, that's another story)
Your dog is gorgeous and he's a JRT.

Here's mine. She's 5y/o.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Here's my Floyd age 3 yrs


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Your's is deffo a JRT and gorgeous with it


----------

